# Anyone use Nutra Bullet?



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I had been thinking about getting one of these for some time, and when I saw a Meijer ad for 99.00 and you get a 20.00 off store coupon for your next trip, I jumped. It ended up being the best appliance I've ever bought!
I have used it every single day since I got it, and have replaced breakfast with a green drink every morning. It's not yucky tasting either. When I used my regular juicer, it seemed to take a ton of food to make up a small pitcher of juice, and I always hated wasting all that fluffy pulp that is left behind. I thought the juice was nasty, and cleanup was tedious.
I like the taste of the juice I make now, so much so that I haven't added any fruit since the 2nd day of using. I blend it, put the lid on, and take it to work every morning, add a little water, shake, and drink. Rinse under hot water when I'm done. EASY-PEAZY!
My typical morning drink is: about 3 big leafy greens (I used Collards the most, but also chard, kale, and spring mix) about a 3" chunk of cucumber, 1 stalk of celery, 1 small carrot, parsley, a few banana pepper rings, sometimes 1/2 a plum tomato, and I shake in a little turmeric and garlic powder, water. Sometimes add 5-6 walnuts if I have 'em. Blend for less then a minute. Voila'! Salad in a glass!
I've also added a little canned tomato juice to my juice, just enough to barely flavor it, and I like that too.
I've made a few changes, and along with this, have lost 17 lbs so far, and have noticed I'm not as tired.
This appliance ain't cheap, but it's powerful, small, portable, you get the nutrition from the whole vegetable, and cleanup is easy, so it's the right one for me. 
Anyone else use it on a regular basis? If so, what do you think?


----------



## Marthas_minis (Jan 28, 2014)

DH & I do green smoothies in the AM too. I looked at the Nutri Bullet but opted for the Ninja w/ the large blender & the two single serving cups because we are making enough for two. The big blender is what we use most days but when DH is traveling, I sometimes use the single serve cups. 

All the reviews I read of both the Ninja & the NutriBullet put them on pretty equal footing in terms of pulverizing capabilities. 
I love the Ninja because it has 3 sets of actual blades like on a food processor spaced out every 1 1/2 inches on a column in the center of the blender. There are no chunks. Not even with carrot & beet smoothies. Just smooth pulp. The cups just have a pretty scary looking blender blade at the bottom. 
I can tell you this, I do know the NutriBullet's cups are approx the same size as the Ninja's and sometimes it's work getting all the veggies in it. No recipes that call for 1/2 a cuke, a cup of spinach, & 2 carrots, that's for sure.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I've been thinking about getting one.

Nice testimonial, in favor of them..


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I tear up the leaves, and cut the veggies in small chunks before blending to fit more in. I don't always add carrot and tomato, but when I do, I blend up everything else, drink some, then add the other 2. I've never used the smaller cups, just the one big one, and that's plenty for me. Sometimes I stack everything in it the night before, screw on the lid and set it in the fridge. Next morning, add water to the line, blend, and take to work.
I've got a blender that does a pretty good job, but there's more to the clean up, and it doesn't come with cups/lids etc. I like the Bullet coz it's small, portable, and fast and easy to clean. But since it's just me, it's perfect for my needs. 
I've heard good things about the Ninja, and if I were married/had kids, I might go for that as well.
I guess it doesn't matter, so long as we're gettin' those veggies in!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I use a Vitamixer but have been eying something smaller. As it is, I make enough for three servings and store them in Magic Bullet glasses so I can give them an extra "gee-whiz" before drinking them. I agree with you about having the whole vegetable/ fruit in the drink rather than just the juice as you get in juicers. If I'm using a lot of fibrous veggies I will squeeze some of the pulp out, but not all.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I put one on m birthday wish list.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

That would be a great gift. I sorta got mine as a birthday gift to myself, come to think of it!


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Just got it today  $90 at Kohls.

Picked up flax seed, kale, spinach, fresh/frozen berries, fruits, etc. 

Just need to figure out what to put together. Pretty excited.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Good for you plowjockey! The booklet that comes with it has some yummy recipes in it. 
The most important thing to be mindful of, is don't overfill it! Do not go past the water line on the cup. And, don't stop it from blending and immediately take the cup out. Give it 2 seconds after it stops, so as not to damage the blades.
I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine! 

I blended up my usual breakfast salad in the bullet this morning, and then went to the park and walked 2 miles today, stopped in later at Chipotle's and had a chicken burrito bowl. Their stuff is all organic, and if you skip all the cheese/sour cream, etc, and stick to the veggies, it's really a good healthy choice. Mixed up some powdered peanut butter to dip a few blue chips in, and that was dinner coz I really wasn't hungry later in the evening. 
I'm so used to using the bullet everyday, that now I wonder how I ever got along without it! lol!


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I love it!

Baby spinach, frozen strawberries, 1 banana and flax seed. Tastes like tomato juice to me.

Niece just made a great smoothie out of frozen peaches/ raspberries canned pineapple and orange juice.

It's well built, powerful and easy to clean up (most important)


----------



## Sedona (Aug 16, 2007)

Just bought the Nutribullet and I love it. Everything that goes in is crunched into a drink. No leftover anything. Almonds? crunch. frozen strawberries? crunch. apple? crunch including seeds. Make a drink the the am, take to work, drink along the way. Frozen fruit ingredients will keep drink frothy and cold all the way to work. Wouldn't be without it. Took back the Ninja. Oh, and it takes a second to wash out one container w/blade.


----------

